

Ask HN: How to avoid being a digital pack rat? - jpmc

I am finally admitting to myself that I am a digital hoarder.  I just upgraded my laptop and realized how much stuff I drag along each time I upgrade.  I have VMs from the last three laptops and two workstations that I keep lugging around.  At this rate my next laptop will have to have a 1tb drive just for the old VMs.  I tell myself that I will cleanup later but I am at a point where it will take a significant effort to consolidate and minimize.<p>How can I avoid this in the future?  How do you streamline your file storage and application management?
======
bemmu
As storage grows, won't your old stash become very easy to store?

~~~
jpmc
That was my thought but a 500GB hard drive in a notebook fills up fast when
you have 40g - 100g virtual machines. I was counting on technology to "fix" an
organization issue. Now I just have a lot more of the same issue.

